#ubuntu-us-in 2011-04-24
<ball> hello escoload_
<escoload_> hey hey
<escoload_> you in indiana?
<escoload_> brb
<escoloader> ball?
<ball> No, I'm just across the state line in Illinois
<ball> ...but there doesn't seem to be an Illinois Loco team.
<escoloader> oh
<escoloader> where in illinois?
<ball> Bradley, right by Kankakee
<escoloader> oh
<escoloader> i was just down in charleston/matoon last weekend
<escoloader> dont ask me why
<escoloader> :)
<ball> I used to live in Charleston, worked in Mattoon.
<escoloader> brb
<escoloader> oh, really?
<escoloader> thats crazy
<escoloader> brb
<escoload_> hey
